# Drag Witch Help



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so i found a couple of costumey type capes for Liberace and cant make a decision. I need help so i turn to you fabulous haunters to help me make the decision. Now keep in mind this is for a witch that looks like a man LOL and i cant make him pretty so Im going to make him "Fabulous" with 2 snaps and a hair flip.



















Or this one...


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I looooooove the first one! The second one is a little too "technicolor dreamcoat" for my tastes.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

OH my!!!!! Where on earth did you find those? I like both but the second one is my choice for your drag witch. Can't wait to see this display.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The second one is SCREAMING drag witch!!! I don't see how it's even a choice..lol. But, if you don't trust me, I can ask a few experts in the field and see what they say..LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with T&A.
Both are nice!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

For a Drag Witch and I am no expert by any means. So I am going with the majority #2, I think would work best.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Personally I like #1 better but for a drag witch #2 is definitely more Flamboyant and oozes of the "drag queen" persona..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

And will there be "Its Raining Toads" playing in the background (lol)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Drag queen witch is definitely #2. Viva la rainbow!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They both look pretty drag queen to me. Is there a big difference in price. Cause that would be a determining factor for me.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

oh my.....

<Dave shakes his head and goes about building another prop....>

oh my.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I would have voted for number 1 but number 2 has feathers and I think a drag witch HAS to have feathers lol.  I'm so curious...where did you find those things?  Really cool idea Turtle I hope you post pics when it's set up, I'd love to see your drag witch all dressed up at night.*



scream1973 said:


> And will there be "Its Raining Toads" playing in the background (lol)


*To funny scream1973 and great idea *


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just had a fabulous idea to go with your fabulous drag witch. You could turn him/her into a lounge lizard...sitting at a bar or across a piano, singing "In the Graveyard" instead of "In the Navy". The Indian guy from the Village People lives about 5 minutes from me. Want me to see if he will record a new version for you? LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Melissa, there's no doubt about it - #2. The feathers are what makes it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pattie that is just too much LMAO. That would be freakin awesome. 



trishaanne said:


> I just had a fabulous idea to go with your fabulous drag witch. You could turn him/her into a lounge lizard...sitting at a bar or across a piano, singing "In the Graveyard" instead of "In the Navy". The Indian guy from the Village People lives about 5 minutes from me. Want me to see if he will record a new version for you? LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

The rainbow one for sure..
the blacker one looks like a modified curtain

trish that would be cool
It's fun to play in the G.R.A.V.E.Y.A.R.D.
LOL


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll vote for #2...also like #1


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Well T, it's like this... They both say "Fabulous" but if you want it to "Flame", #2 would be the garb of choice in the Castro.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

You simply MUST post a pic of this project once it's finished.
I'm sure it'll be totally Fierce, as Christian from Project Runway would say.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

#2 gets my vote


----------

